# Can we select Behringer DSP1124P's voltage input?



## bkling (Aug 3, 2010)

Just odered a set of 1124P from US ebay which i presume it is 115V version. However, i am going to use it in Singapore which is operating at 230V. is there any switch to select the voltage input?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, there is no voltage selector on the US model.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

